# 2010 preseason has started



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Got 2 Boss trucks this week.....the flood gates are open now...first Meyers coming Friday


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

holy crap thats a lot of stuff. How many plows all together?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

So far about 40 plows total, 60 plow boxes. We have 7 more loads coming from Boss alone...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

[email protected];1046675 said:


> So far about 40 plows total, 60 plow boxes. We have 7 more loads coming from Boss alone...


Wow .. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

do u put a tarp over them, or just let them get sun fade through the summer?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

All them Boss plows and I didn't se one trip edge.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I can't even say a sea of red because that would be bad luck!
Didn't see any Meyer plows ,it must been in the trunk


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Ooooo Ooooo, Boss Snow Plowsxysport. DAMN it isn't the guess and win thread


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1046693 said:


> do u put a tarp over them, or just let them get sun fade through the summer?


They won't fade over the summer , Boss uses a little better paint then that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;1046736 said:


> They won't fade over the summer , Boss uses a little better paint then that.


You have to remember, Burk has a Meyers plow


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey I see all those truck beds got any 6' superduty beds????


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Nah, they wont fade over the summer....Meyers will, boss and western wont  

Mercer the trips edges are coming....we have 2 more trucks next week...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

First Meyers truck today


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Pic's was looking good till I seen all that yellow! :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected];1046784 said:


> Mercer the trips edges are coming....we have 2 more trucks next week...


Make sure you take pictures when the Boss trip edge plows come in.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

You got it.....Mercer...next week is gonna be rough...we got 2 buyers and 1 boss coming on Monday....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

grandview;1046737 said:


> You have to remember, Burk has a Meyers plow


Yes i do :waving:. I just have seen western polys fade real fast and meyer polys also sitting outside for a summer. But I am one the move to make a switch. So we will see what is on the truck come this fall.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

My Boss is 3 yrs old and it stays out side I put a coat of wax on the blade when I put it away for summer and it still looks great. My old Meyers poly blade faded after the first yr.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Dang been busy day today, 2 at a time


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Mercer....heres your trip edges


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Then we had 2 Snow Dogg trucks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected];1047144 said:


> Mercer....heres your trip edges


Thanks for posting trip edge pics. The Boss trip edge is a wicked nice plow. My uncle has one on his Dodge 2500. If they didn't weigh so much I would have put a 7.5' on my Tundra.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

wanna send a boss super-duty over here lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected];1047145 said:


> Then we had 2 Snow Dogg trucks


Did you get any trip edge Snow Dogg plows? I don't know anybody with a Snow Dog and I don't se many around. But there is a Snow Dogg dealer near by, so I'm sure they will stock a bunch of trip edge plows this year (in Maine you hardly ever se trip blade plows).


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Pictures are worth a 1000 words


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Wheres the fishers at????:realmad:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Man we are trying our damnest to get Fisher....not yet. ....we hope next year


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Another Meyer truck this morning


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Boss seems to really load the trucks up then Meyer seems to be slacking huh..


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I dislike the writing of which plow the Boss is (ex. Standard, Super Duty etc.)


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

[email protected];1047238 said:


> Man we are trying our damnest to get Fisher....not yet. ....we hope next year


Just wondering..........what's taking so long? Don't they want to sell payup?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

where are all the fishers


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Theres another company that has Fisher for now, thats what is holding us up.....for now


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hmmmmmm looks like heaven and dallor bills! whats the in season order look like?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Got a meyer and western order on Friday, another Boss today....loading pics now


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

got some more trip edges Mercer


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

the Western and Meyer trucks from Friday werent much to look at, all boxes pretty much


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected];1048211 said:


> got some more trip edges Mercer


Thanks, I love Boss trip edge plows. I would have got a 7.5' for my Tundra if it didn't weigh so much. Do you sell many Boss trip edge plows?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We do ok with em....alot of people dont know about em I think is the problem


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you had a chance to look at the new boss box plows? opinions?


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quick question i know this is off topic but do you put boss snow plows on 2500hd diesels. I went and visited my dealer today to get another one. (This is a new dealer). He said boss wont allow him to put that on a diesel without a snow prep package. Why wont he do it I have not had a problem with anyone else.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

thats a lot of stuff!! whats the value of all the stuff you have coming in?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

wow thats alot of plows are you the only plow dealer in the area and if not just out of curiosity how far is next one for you to order all those plows you must be the biggest dealer around then


good luck\\





1996 f250 7.6 western unimount 
AJA PROPERTY MAINTENANCE


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Bruce'sEx;1049361 said:


> Have you had a chance to look at the new boss box plows? opinions?


After I saw your post I imedietly checked them on on the Boss website. They look like a pretty nice plow IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

bossman22;1049362 said:


> Quick question i know this is off topic but do you put boss snow plows on 2500hd diesels. I went and visited my dealer today to get another one. (This is a new dealer). He said boss wont allow him to put that on a diesel without a snow prep package. Why wont he do it I have not had a problem with anyone else.


He is just covering his you know what....they dont recommend it. But as long as the buyer is aware that its not recommended before hand and they say ok, then we will do it


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

F350plowing;1049441 said:


> thats a lot of stuff!! whats the value of all the stuff you have coming in?


Alot.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

snowplowpro;1049446 said:


> wow thats alot of plows are you the only plow dealer in the area and if not just out of curiosity how far is next one for you to order all those plows you must be the biggest dealer around then
> 
> good luck\\
> 
> ...


We are one of the largest on the east coast...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Ok....sorry havent updated lately...been busy plus having some technical difficulties....we are getting there


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We do liftgates too


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you going to put a Boss UTV plow on your Kabota RTV?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes, a Vblade, thats all we are waiting for from Boss


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jim do you happen to have front and rear bumper, and a 6' bed off a Ford F350 2008 in white? And possibly a 99 Ford F250 8' bed in white? We have a couple trucks that need some love. I see a few on the cargo boxes. Thanks.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Are those cargo lifts?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

they sure look like cargo lifts


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

What about the BOSS BOX/CONTAINMENT PLOW?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Those are cargo lifts, we got em for Martin Brower...they deliver all McDonalds stuff. Mullis we didnt order any of the box blades...we really dont do much with em here..


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

is the second to last picture cargo lifts too? I don't recognize them.

John


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

yes they are lifts for McDonalds trailers


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I still don't think you have enough plows. You need 4 or 5 more truck loads. :laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Oh, theres more coming....


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We are not done yet....got a load of Meyer spreaders and a load from Down Easter today...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

Very impressed with the amount of snow and ice inventory you guys bring in Jim!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in the wrong business!


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

rhkfwain;1066630 said:


> Very impressed with the amount of snow and ice inventory you guys bring in Jim!


+1 Good lord that is a lot of shiney stuff!


----------

